# Mitchell 16



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Other than length, width, maximum load and horsepower, most of the skiffs of that era
were copies of copies. One builder would turn another builders hull upside down, do a little bondo work,
then pull a mold off the slightly modified hull. The technique was called flipping. There was one builder
who actually used that as a brand name for it's rolled edge skiffs. Construction was basic fiberglass /polyester resin
with plywood reinforcing of the decks, transom and stringers. As a result, water intrusion through the 'glass into
the wood led to rot and weak hulls. Fiberglass work ranged from hand layup using alternating layers
of mat and woven roving, to chopper guns being operated by less than skilled technicians.
If you're going to be redoing an old hull from that era, be prepared to get dirty.
There's going to be a lot of demolition before starting the rebuild.


----------



## ChrisR (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Brett. That kinda confirms what I have been thinking. I suppose it's just pick a boat, start cutting and sanding and hope for the best. If anyone has any insight on how this boat handles, please do share. Thanks!


----------



## esteroali (Feb 23, 2011)

There are two Mitchell 16 hulls, a tri- hull and semi-V. I had a semi-V Mitchell early 80's hull....it was one of the smoothest riding small boats I have had (and I have had 17 in the last 20 years!). It did not run terribly skinny but I LOVED that hull. I had a 40HP or 50 can't remember with no T/T, wish I had more.


----------



## ChrisR (Aug 12, 2008)

MissD, Thanks for sharing. I would love to hear as much as you care to share about that boat. I just bought a 1976 semi-v hull, and would love to learn as much as possible about the boat. There isn't much information available as far as I can tell. Any chance you have some pictures to share? I would love to see how it sits in the water.


----------



## Trickyrick (Mar 3, 2012)

I had a 16' tri-hull from 1975 to 2010, Had a 40, 50, 65, then a couple of 115 hp engines on it. Fished from out of sight of the barrier Islands out front to little small ponds up the Pascagoula River. Rebuilt it once and while it sat after Katrina and I was repairing my house, Termites got in it. Yes wood sucks! Gave it to my cousin who fixed it up and gave it to his son. I've just ordered a new one from someone that has a copy of the hull and got it laid out like I wanted. Small Center console and fore and aft decks.


----------



## esteroali (Feb 23, 2011)

This was my first boat. Just saw it on CL


----------



## Zmix54 (Nov 10, 2020)

Trickyrick said:


> I had a 16' tri-hull from 1975 to 2010, Had a 40, 50, 65, then a couple of 115 hp engines on it. Fished from out of sight of the barrier Islands out front to little small ponds up the Pascagoula River. Rebuilt it once and while it sat after Katrina and I was repairing my house, Termites got in it. Yes wood sucks! Gave it to my cousin who fixed it up and gave it to his son. I've just ordered a new one from someone that has a copy of the hull and got it laid out like I wanted. Small Center console and fore and aft decks.


I also live on the Pascagoula river and enjoy mine! Had a 1994 70 2 Stroke on it when I hot it just hung a 75 etec on it and love it! Don’t use it as much as I’d like to but it’s a fun boat and I can go just about anywhere with it. Have plans to restore eventually if I don’t sale it haven’t made up my mind yet


----------



## Zmix54 (Nov 10, 2020)

ChrisR said:


> Howdy. I have searched some, and not come up with much info about the 16' Mitchell skiff. One thread has dimensions, but I am most curious about the differences as it compares to the 14'.
> 
> Also, are there really many differences among the Mitchell, Johnson or any other fibercraft-esque hulls? They all look very similar, and I haven't been able to understand if there are significant differences that may effect ride, poling, etc.
> 
> I will be starting a rebuild soon, and have found a few options. I guess I just need to make up my mind, and go get started. Thanks for your help.


I love mine


----------

